

The Economics of Kitchens - yummyfajitas
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/01/the-economics-of-kitchens/70549/

======
pedalpete
Interesting article, though I think the authors arguments could also be
applied to the comparison between the 1918 cookery.

The person in th 1950's could say that they cook just like an 1918 era person,
still using fire under a pan, or roasting in an oven. But now (1953) the oven
and stovetop are easily controlled with gas. Refrigeration is now more
convenient with electricity rather than the ice box, etc. etc.

I still don't have many of todays conveniences of mixers and blenders, but
hand mix (beat eggs or whip cream) and crush with a pestle and mortar.

I think their is great progress to come in our knowledge of food and
availability of fresh ingredients. I don't know if the methods of creation
will ever change drastically for most home cooks.

